# Thai girls threesome



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Two Thai girls asked me if I'd like to go bed with them, they said it would be just like winning the lottery! I agreed, and they were right. We all stripped off and to my horror, we had six matching balls!


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------

